# My Bremont's Accuracy



## TigerDore

I've been wearing my S500/bk every day now for two weeks straight. After 14 days, it is +12 seconds total. I think within .86 second per day is about as good as any automatic can get. 

What are you all getting with your Bremont? Do you have another brand as accurate, or more accurate?


----------



## Mike Weinberg

TigerDore said:


> I've been wearing my S500/bk every day now for two weeks straight. After 14 days, it is +12 seconds total. I think within .86 second per day is about as good as any automatic can get.
> 
> What are you all getting with your Bremont? Do you have another brand as accurate, or more accurate?


I get ~0.2 seconds per day with my Seiko Spring Drive tuna.


----------



## TigerDore

That's really impressive. I think Seiko claims their Spring Drive is the most accurate movement made. Your experience seems to back that up.



Mike Weinberg said:


> I get ~0.2 seconds per day with my Seiko Spring Drive tuna.


----------



## nweash

On a partial wind I'm at +3spd. When fully wound it settles to +1spd.


----------



## TigerDore

Great picture!



nweash said:


> On a partial wind I'm at +3spd. When fully wound it settles to +1spd.


----------



## awildermode

Looks like a Lexus.


----------



## nweash

awildermode said:


> Looks like a Lexus.


Keen eye ya got there. IS 350F sport️


----------



## myles3

My Boeing 1 is appalling +10/15sec (or more) per day.

It's only 6 weeks old, so have taken it back to the AD for them to check. I imagine it will need to go back to Henley for regulating.

My only chronometer and the worst timekeeper I have in a collection of over 20 automatics.

Not impressed


----------



## geezerbutler

My MBII is about -2s per day.


----------



## TigerDore

Mine was running 10+ secs fast per day when I first got it last September. Making sure it was fully wound and then wearing it daily caused it to settle in and become as accurate as it is now. This may not be the problem you have, but worth sharing.



myles3 said:


> My Boeing 1 is appalling +10/15sec (or more) per day.
> 
> It's only 6 weeks old, so have taken it back to the AD for them to check. I imagine it will need to go back to Henley for regulating.
> 
> My only chronometer and the worst timekeeper I have in a collection of over 20 automatics.
> 
> Not impressed


----------



## myles3

Thanks Tiger Dore, it's gone in to the AD now for them to check it out, so we'll see what they have to say. Happily the AD is a good pal so I know he'll tell me which way to go. 

I have had others that took a little while to settle down, but this one seems a bit erratic so I'll just have to wait and see.

Thanks for the note though!

Sent from my SM-T230 using Tapatalk


----------



## almondramanrao

Op way to go thats excellent accuracy about as good as it gets!!!


----------



## drmark67

My MB3 was originally gaining 2 to 3 secs a day; suddenly it started gaining 15 to 20 secs a day.
I enquired with the AD fro0m whom it was purchased and he recommended bringing it in to have it tested for magnetism, remarking that this is the most likely reason for a sudden gain in time.
This made sense so I tested it myself and lo and behold, it had become magnetized. I've purchased a demagnetized for my personal use (a Bergeon) and have just demagnetized it; it is much improved.Will let you know how it fares.


----------



## awildermode

drmark67 said:


> My MB3 was originally gaining 2 to 3 secs a day; suddenly it started gaining 15 to 20 secs a day.
> I enquired with the AD fro0m whom it was purchased and he recommended bringing it in to have it tested for magnetism, remarking that this is the most likely reason for a sudden gain in time.
> This made sense so I tested it myself and lo and behold, it had become magnetized. I've purchased a demagnetized for my personal use (a Bergeon) and have just demagnetized it; it is much improved.Will let you know how it fares.


I thought the Martin-Baker range was anti-magnetic


----------



## drmark67

The antimagnetic standard allows for a certain degree of accuracy deviation when exposed to a magnetic field of a certain strength. here is the definition taken from Wiki.

"ISO 764 Horology-Magnetic resistant watches defines the resistance of watches to magnetic fields. According to ISO 764 or its equivalent DIN 8309 (Deutsches Institut für Normung - German Institute for Standardization) a watch must resist exposition to a direct current magnetic field of 4 800 A/m. The watch must keep its accuracy to ±30 seconds/day as measured before the test in order to be acknowledged as a magnetic resistant watch. Annex A of ISO 764 deals with watches designated as magnetic resistant with an additional indication of intensity of a magnetic field exceeding 4 800 A/m."

This therefore implies that for a watch to be called it does not have to fully resist the field be merely have its accuracy not too badly affected.
In either case, my Bremont has had its accuracy improved after demagnetization, down to 8 secs per a day, but still not good.


----------



## jakec

myles3 said:


> Thanks Tiger Dore, it's gone in to the AD now for them to check it out, so we'll see what they have to say. Happily the AD is a good pal so I know he'll tell me which way to go.
> 
> I have had others that took a little while to settle down, but this one seems a bit erratic so I'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> Thanks for the note though!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230 using Tapatalk


Any up-date for us ?


----------



## myles3

jakec said:


> Any up-date for us ?


It's gone back to Henley as it was a bit all over the place. It's been a week or so now, so hopefully won't be too much longer.

My AD tested it for a couple of weeks and it was drifting quite badly at times so it'll be interesting to get some feedback as to what the problem was.

I'm just hoping it gets sorted out once and for all.

Cheers

M


----------



## drmark67

Well, the demagnetizer worked like a charm.

After multiple cycles, rotating the watch 45 degrees each time and flipping it over to be sure, the MB3 is now running at 2-3spd like it did originally.

The ever present magnetic fields we are exposed to in a modern world can affect so called anti-magnetic watches. I'm now too concerned about a recurrence to wear it to work where it as most likely magnetized (X-Ray head); will have to continue

wearing my Omega Seamaster Master Co-axial which is amagnetic!


----------



## myles3

Well, I've been playing with an iPhone app called hair spring and it reckons about 0.6 sec/day since its return I tend to take these results with a pinch of salt, but even so.... much better !

Happy bunny now.


----------



## drmark67

I'm now wearing an Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-axial due to its utter resistance to magnetism.

It's accuracy is +4 secs over the past 49 days; that is less than .1 spd, amazing.


----------



## TigerDore

Seven months later, I am getting about +0.5 second per day. It's getting better. Amazing.


----------



## frankie

Had my ALT-C CR for a day so far, hasn't gained anytime, still spot on =. Happy bunny. The cream panda dial is just superb.


----------



## TigerDore

I have had my eye on that model for a while. It's a beauty. Congratulations! 
I really love and admire the entire Bremont line. They have carved a unique niche in the market. With its fit and finish, my Supermarine looks like it was handcrafted in a small, master watchmaker's shop. I guess that isn't too far from the truth.



frankie said:


> Had my ALT-C CR for a day so far, hasn't gained anytime, still spot on =. Happy bunny. The cream panda dial is just superb.


----------



## NineBolts

I've been an owner for the past couple of weeks and have been tracking the amount gained and lost during that period. It's my first automatic so I don't have a reference point to compare with.

I'm not sure if I'm keeping it's power levels sufficiently high. I don't wear it while I cycle to and from the office, in the office I'm mostly at a keyboard, I put it back on in the evenings.

After I think I've given it a full wind it will gain time, especially overnight if the watch is left face up when it will gain 4-5s. As the week goes on it gains less and starts to lose time. I have seen it drop about 12 seconds in a day. I'm currently doing a daily time check and recording the results without manual winding or adjusting. Might leave it off at the weekend and time it to flat so I can see how much reserve it was down to.


----------

